# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Helianthus Robot, Amine Ben Mhenni, Tunisia

## Airicist

Author - Amine Ben Mhenni 

vimeo.com/aminebenmhenni

twitter.com/AmineBenMhenni

linkedin.com/in/aminebm

----------


## Airicist

Helianthus : Testing the two-axis rotating platform




> "Helianthus" is the scientific designation of the sunflower. And since my robot imitates the sunflower's mechanism I chose that term to name it. I used my Arduino UNO rev3 to test the two-axis rotating platform ( similar to alt-azimuth mounts).

----------


## Airicist

Helianthus Robot




> "Helianthus" is the scientific designation of the sunflower. And since my robot imitates the sunflower's mechanism I chose that term to name it.

----------

